
Making a DAC from an Op Amp - marclave
https://medium.com/@marclave/making-a-dac-from-an-op-amp-8960c3addc28#.qta70np8p
======
burntrelish1273
Neat. Basically, a summing amplifier hooked up to an inverting amplifier where
each summing input resistor value is double the next. For real use, each
digital input could also use some sort of signal level filtering, probably
some sort of logic buffer which can drive all these pins and reduce load on
the input. (In idealized simulation, it's fine as is.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier_applicat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier_applications#Summing_amplifier)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier_applicat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier_applications#Inverting_amplifier)

~~~
marclave
Totally! Thanks for the links, checking these out! Haha yeah totally sim life
!== implementation

